# Randy Hare Detection Dog Seminar - Littleton, MA



## HRD Dog (Nov 29, 2008)

This is a three-day seminar sponsored by the Massachusetts Rescue and Recovery K9 Unit, Inc. ("MARK9"), and presented by Randy Hare, a former canine law enforcement officer and sport dog handler (www.randyhare.com and www.alphak9.com). Randy was the featured trainer in the January/February 2008 issue of Police K-9 Magazine for his innovative "On Target" method of training substance detector dogs. Among his accomplishments are over thirty competitions in Police, Schutzhund and Narcotic dog trials. Randy has been training dogs professionally for over twenty years and has developed a very successful method of training scent detection dogs using humane methods based on scientifically accepted principles. Randy has presented his training method to law enforcement and search and rescue groups across the country. Randy's training facility, Alpha Canine Training Center, is located in Jackson, MS.

The fundamentals of this method are centered on positive reinforcement through operant conditioning (using "The Game" as motivation and reward) through which the detection canine learns to distrust its eyes and ears and focus solely on scent. No corrections are used in this method and the canine is allowed to teach itself what actions bring reward. Canines exposed to this method become obedient to the source of the target odor while ignoring distractions and incidental movements of the handler. Focused, energetic, single-minded, and enthusiastic are all trademark characteristics of canines taught using this method. These are essential attributes of a reliable detection canine. Canines started in other training methods also can be easily re-trained in this method to improve focus while searching. This method of training is also very useful for introducing a second scent source.

Canines that are taught detection using food as the reward are not appropriate for this method. Additionally, canines that perform a refind are also not appropriate for this training. Rather, the canine must stay at source to be rewarded.

This seminar will be using the Randy Hare boxes and is open to both human remains detection canines and law enforcement detection canines. LE participants who are working on contraband sources other than human remains will need to bring their own source material.

The three-day course includes one day of classroom instruction and two days of active training. Individuals also can register without their canines and attend at a reduced cost.

*DATES:*
March 17-18-19, 2009 (Tuesday-Wednesday-Thursday)

*COST:*
$285.00 for participants with canine, with a max of 25 participants.
$150.00 for auditor for 3 days or $50.00 per day with unlimited auditors welcome.

*LOCATION*:
Gemini Canine Training Facility
53 Ayer Rd. #B
Littleton, MA 01460
978-486-9922

CONTACT Bob St. Martin For More Info and Application
[email protected]


----------



## HRD Dog (Nov 29, 2008)

Police K9 Magazine did a good article on Randy Hare and this training method.

Here is the link to the article:

http://www.randyhare.com/rewarding_final.pdf[/font]

We still have openings in this seminar. For more information contact

Bob St. Martin [email protected]

Gail McCarthy [email protected]


----------

